
Ask HN: Which free VPN would you recommend? - mirap
If there is free VPN worth it, which would it be?
======
Bigrio
My stance on free VPN's is that there is somebody paying for a server and
bandwidth somewhere. They have to be making money to keep that up, so its
either injected ads or your browsing and usage information is being sold.
(which defeats the purpose of a VPN IMO)

------
mtmail
Like Bigrio I'm suspicious of free VPNs. For $5
[https://privatepackets.io/](https://privatepackets.io/) sets up a private VPN
for you on digitalocean. Ongoing costs (digitalocean droplet) is $5 as well.

~~~
Bigrio
A yearly account with Private Internet Access is a bit cheaper at $3.33 a
month.

------
witty_username
Tor

